

The Secret Coach - stevenboudreau
http://money.cnn.com/2008/07/21/technology/reingold_coach.fortune/index.htm

======
stevenboudreau
Is there a role/need for a "Bill Campbell" type in a startup? Perhaps as an
early employee/team member?

